# Advice to Install Perl



## JBWareMx (Jan 10, 2015)

Hello all.
What is the best way to install Perl? I want to install WEBMIN that requires Perl and I just can not do it using FreeBSD V9x or 10x.
I am trying installing WEBMIN from the ports and aborts in the Perl part. I thought it was a problem with my machine so I have tried with FreeBSD 9 and 10 on virtual machines with the same error.
I have tried installing Perl alone perl5.12, perl5.14, perl5.16 on FreeBSD 9x and all the above plus Perl5.18 and in all I receive the error:

```
attempting to fetch BSDPAN-20111107.tar.bz2 File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
```
.

Thanks in advance.
JB


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 11, 2015)

Set up your network interface so it can download the Perl distfiles.  Does it manage to install other ports?


----------



## JBWareMx (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello. Thanks for the time.
Yes. I can install other ports. I am working on 3 virtual distros now, 9.2, 9.3 and 10 and in all I just can not install perl because of that error.


----------



## JBWareMx (Jan 11, 2015)

I wanted to say that I have actually 3 version of FreeBSD working in 3 different virtual machines. They all install perfectly but none of them can install PERL at the end because of that dependency that could not be fetched from the servers. In these 3 versions , 9.x and 10.0 do not work. For some reason the version 10.1 could do the job in the virtual machine. The issue is that I need to be able to have it working under 9.0 or 10.0 that are the ones that I have on a remote server that will be the production one. I can not access the server, no way to install from other media.

I was thinking that maybe it could help that once installed that I update ports. I will be testing that in the following hours in the virtual machines I have installed.
I am not an expert on FreeBSD but I have been using it for several years and for what I can see it is a problem of a bad dependency since in all the error is "attempting to fetch BSDPAN-20111107.tar.bz2 File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)." and that is shown after trying to fetch that file from several servers of FreeBSD.

Thanks a lot for all the help or ideas on how to solve this.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 11, 2015)

JBWareMx said:


> Yes. I can install other ports. I am working on 3 virtual distros now, 9.2, 9.3 and 10 and in all I just can not install perl because of that error.



In FreeBSD, "port" is specific terminology meaning a ported application program.  These applications are not related to the operating system.  Perl is one of those ports.  The idea is that if you can install other ports, like say, editors/nano, but Perl does not work, the problem is with just the Perl port.  But if ports can't be installed at all, it suggests a network problem.

If you are using the ports tree that came with each installed operating system, those are outdated and should be updated before attempting to install any ports.


----------



## JBWareMx (Jan 13, 2015)

Where the server s they finally could install the iso  for FreeBSD version 10.1 and that solved the situation. On an extra test updating the ports tree just after installing solve_d_ the issue also.
Thanks for the help.


----------

